# Mass. State Police Color Guard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A Mass. State Police color guard in Tewksbury, Mass., during dedication ceremonies for the memorial to the victims of 9/11. (AP Photo/Michael Dwyer)


----------

